# ford funk conversions



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

I seem to hear a lot oabout Ford Fund conversions. I was wondering what the heck is funk conversions? What parts do you use to convert them.


----------



## archyb2 (Sep 25, 2003)

Funks was a company that took Ford tractors and converted them from a 4 cyl to either a flat head 6 cyl or a flat head V8
Archie


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Back in 1948 the Ford tractor owners were looking for more power to be able to pull a 3 bottom plow instead of the standard 2 bottom. A fellow named Ollie Glover of the Glover Equipment Company in Milford, Illinois started converting the Ford N's to use the 95 horsepower industrial 6 cylinder Ford engine. A chance meeting with company representatives led to his teaming up with the Funk Aircraft Company of Coffeyville, Kansas, and Funk began manufacturing and selling the conversion kits for the N tractors. 


About that same time, Delbert Heusinkveld was installing the 100 horsepower Ford V8 engines into 8N's. He met with the Funks and convinced them to make the kits for the V8 as well as the 6 cylinder. Most of the Funk conversion kits were sold and installed on new tractors right at the dealer. The Funk production records were lost in a fire in the early fifties but estimates place the number of flathead 6 cylinder kits produced at around 5000, V8 kits at only 100 to 200. A limited number of overhead valve 6 cylinder kits were also sold before production of the conversion kits stopped in 1953. No one knows how many original Funk Fords are still around as many were converted back to their regular engines in the decades to follow. 

It seems the highly collectible Funks of today were held in low regard for many years and used tractor dealers found them difficult to sell. The Funks are easy to spot by their raised and extended hoods which accomodate the larger radiators. 

How fun! ZOOM ZOOM!

cruisin


----------

